# Baidu Antivirus 2013 3.0.1.21514 Beta



## грум

Baidu Antivirus - очень легкий и быстрый бесплатный антивирус с движками Baidu и Avira Antivirus, а также облачным Baidu Cloud Security для полной защиты от онлайн-угроз.
Описание программы


> Baidu Antivirus 2013 - очень легкий, простой в использовании, чрезвычайно быстрый бесплатный антивирус, который защищает систему от вирусов, шпионов, рекламного ПО и других видов вредоносных программ.
> 
> Антивирусная программа сочетает в себе движок Baidu Antivirus и облачный движок Baidu Cloud Security вместе с антивирусным движком Avira Antivirus для предоставления комплексной защиты от всех видов онлайн-угроз.
> 
> Baidu Antivirus предлагает простой в использовании интерфейс вместе с дополнительными расширенными возможностями, такими как карантин для зараженных файлов. Он использует очень мало оперативной памяти, так что вы спокойно можете заниматься любым делом на своем компьютере. Остальные функции и возможности включают: автоматическое обновление, система HIPS, scотчеты о сканировании и другое.
> Основные возможности Baidu Antivirus 2013
> 
> • Бесплатная загрузка, бесплатное обновление и бесплатный сервис
> • Всего 11MB установочный файл
> • Потребление всего 10MB оперативной памяти делает работу компьютера отзывчивой и быстрой
> • 3 антивирусных движка: Baidu Antivirus, Baidu Cloud Security и Avira Antivirus
> • Облачная защита быстро определяет неизвестные угрозы
> • Мгновенно реагирование на новые вирусы
> • Поддержка английского языка
> • Независимая антивирусная база точно обнаруживает локальные угрозы
> • Интеллектуальная защита автоматически выбирает необходимые движки
> • Обещает обнаружение 99% известных угроз
> • Baidu Antivirus совместим с 10 основными программами безопасности


Скачать здесь
Источник


----------



## glax24

грум написал(а):


> Baidu


звучит прикольно


----------



## E100

В апреле 2013 года разработчики выпустили новую, китайскую версию Baidu Antivirus 1.0 Beta1, которая отличается наличием антивирусного движка Касперского, работающим совместно с облачными и проактивными технологиями Baidu.
В Baidu обещают, что антивирус будет бесплатным для пользователей на постоянной основе. При этом столь интересная версия с Антивирусом Касперского доступна только на китайском языке, а значит и попробовать ее смогут только настоящие энтузиасты, знатоки китайского и, конечно, сами жители Поднебесной.

Сайт
Скачать
Язык только китайский.


----------



## akok

Вместо вирлаба миллион китайцев ))


----------



## SNS-amigo

akoK написал(а):


> миллион китайцев ))



Скорее миллиард.  
Байду - старейший и глобальный китайский поисковик и спонсор множества программ.

Байду - всё найду. Байду - всех обойду. Без Байду в Инет не пойду.


----------



## E100

грум написал(а):


> Baidu Antivirus 2013 - очень легкий, простой в использовании, чрезвычайно быстрый бесплатный антивирус, который защищает систему от вирусов, шпионов, рекламного ПО и других видов вредоносных программ.
> Антивирусная программа сочетает в себе движок Baidu Antivirus и облачный движок Baidu Cloud Security вместе с антивирусным движком Avira Antivirus для предоставления комплексной защиты от всех видов онлайн-угроз.


Поставил знакомым этот антивиру,решил посмотреть, так он начал удалять системные библиотеки, тотал командер снес. Хорошо что из карантина востановил, в исключение добавил. Кто ставил этот антивирус, как работает?


----------



## грум

E100 написал(а):


> Поставил знакомым этот антивиру


Зачем над знакомыми экспериментировать.Есть же всем известные avast,Avira, AVG,или уж на крайний случай Comodo.


----------



## g0dl1ke

*3.4.1.29680*

Добавлено
Добавлены новые функции для защиты USB:
- Автоматическое сканирование USB
- Блокировка автозапуска вредоносных программ
- Безопасное отключение USB, поддержка обработки заблокированных файлов
- Интеллектуальная функция переключения

Улучшено
- Оптимизирован облачный поиск
- Оптимизировано кэширование результатов сканирования
- Оптимизирован процесс сканирования
- Оптимизировано контекстное меню
- Изменен уровень эвристики по умолчанию

Исправлено
- Исправлена ошибка процедуры сканирования


----------



## E100

changelog 3.4.1.33144
Добавлено
- Добавлен португальский язык интерфейса
- Добавлена функция защиты USB флеш-диска при подключении смартфона
- Добавлено переподключение USB-порта в 64-разрядной системе
- Добавлена функция защиты домашней страницы браузера, предотвращающая ее изменение вредоносными программами

Улучшено
- Оптимизирован интерфейс защиты домашней страницы, более простые действия
- Оптимизация отображения названия браузера в Browser Protection

Исправлено
- Исправлена проблема привязки отдельных пользователей на файл LNK при использовании полного сканирования
- Исправлена проблема удаления соответствующего файла в процессе удаления ярлыка с помощью File Shredder
- Исправлена проблема, которая приводит к неправильному отображению интерфейса

Русификатор к Baidu Antivirus версии 3.4.1.33144 - http://yadi.sk/d/XC_h8wwl6-CAK


----------



## Phoenix

Ставил одному товарищу эту Байду D) - системные нет, но по игрушкам прошелся.





Код:



__
__
__



F:\aswMBR.exe	Trojan.Backdoor.Heur.gen	Deleted
F:\Razblocker1.5.4.exe	Trojan.Crypt.Heur.gen	Deleted
I:\AVZ_Quarantine_Analysis.exe	Trojan.Backdoor.Heur.gen	Deleted
F:\LockRarCurrentDel	Trojan.Crypt.Heur.gen	Deleted - реально вирус !
C:\Users\drweb9\AppData\Local\Chromium\Application\chrome.exe	Trojan.Generic.Heur.gen	Deleted
F:\anti_autorun.exe	Trojan.Autorun.Heur.gen	Deleted


__


----------



## E100

Baidu Antivirus 2013 3.4.2.34811
Изменения в версии:
Добавлено
- Добавлен офлайн-инсталлятор (содержат полные антивирусные базы Avira) на официальном сайте

Улучшено
- Интегрированы последние вирусные сигнатуры
- Оптимизированные настройки защиты браузера Исправлено
- Исправлена проблема отсутствия реакции при установке и извлечении USB-носителя
- Исправлена проблема частого сканирования SD-карты
- Исправлена проблема падения защиты загрузок

http://download.antivirus.baidu.com/BavProFull_Setup.exe


----------



## E100

Baidu PC Faster Advanced Optimization & Security Tool Baidu PC Faster Advanced Optimization & Security Tool 
Антивирус и утилиты для оптимизации, побновления программ... 
Language: English, ภาษาไทย, Português


----------



## E100

Baidu Antivirus 2013 4.0.1.44993 beta
Основные возможности:
Бесплатная загрузка, бесплатное обновление и бесплатный сервис
Небольшой установочный файл
Сромное потребление оперативной памяти делает работу компьютера отзывчивой и быстрой
3 антивирусных движка: Baidu Antivirus, Baidu Cloud Security и Avira Antivirus
Облачная защита быстро определяет неизвестные угрозы
Мгновенно реагирование на новые вирусы
Поддержка английского языка
Независимая антивирусная база точно обнаруживает локальные угрозы
Интеллектуальная защита автоматически выбирает необходимые движки
Обещает обнаружение 99% известных угроз
Baidu Antivirus совместим с 10 основными программами безопасности

changelog 4.0.1.44993 beta
Добавлено:
- Добавлено: панель инструментов: содержит Cloud file scanner, Browser Protection и переводчик
- Добавлено: переводчик, легче добавить локальный язык
- Добавлено: Защита реестра
- Добавлено: Защита драйверов
- Добавлено: Защита приложений
- Добавлено: Защита критических областей системы
- Добавлено: Предотвращение инъекций
- Добавлено: Защита приватности, более эффективные функции защиты
- Интеграция в Центр поддержки Microsoft

Улучшено:
- Улучшено: процесс и скорость сканирования
- Улучшено: возможности обработки памяти и специальных вирусов
- Улучшено: встроенный скриптовый движок
- Улучшено: возможности обнаружения и обработки вирусов
- Улучшено: новый быстрый интерфейс

http://download.antivirus.baidu.com/BavPro_Setup_GL2.exe


----------



## tzrb

Baidu Antivirus 4.4.3.69503 
*Baidu Antivirus 2014* - очень легкий, простой в использовании, чрезвычайно быстрый бесплатный антивирус, который защищает систему от вирусов, шпионов, рекламного ПО и других видов вредоносных программ. 

Антивирусная программа сочетает в себе движок Baidu Antivirus и облачный движок Baidu Cloud Security вместе с антивирусным движком Avira Antivirus, а также включает мощную проактивную защиту, интернет-защиту от фишинга и вредоносных загрузок и защиту личных данных, обеспечивая надежную безопасность компьютера и важной информации от всех видов онлайн-угроз - известных и неизвестных. 

Baidu Antivirus предлагает простой в использовании интерфейс вместе с дополнительными расширенными возможностями, такими как карантин для зараженных файлов. Он использует очень мало оперативной памяти, так что вы спокойно можете заниматься любым делом на своем компьютере. Остальные функции и возможности включают: автоматическое обновление, система HIPS, проверка USB-флешек, отчеты о сканировании и другое.
*Новое в Baidu Antivirus 2014*
_Добавлено_:

- Добавлено: новый интерфейс и взаимодействие с пользователем
- Добавлено: функция переводчика
- Добавлено: функция Анти-кейлоггер
- Добавлено: функция Защита веб-камеры
- Добавлено: функция Защита от захвата экрана
- Добавлено: очистка вирусов в оперативной памяти
- Добавлено: очистка специальных вирусов
- Добавлено: очистка вирусов для USB-папок

_Улучшено_:

- Улучшена отображение информация об антивирусном движке
- Улучшена скорость сканирования

*Новое в версии 4.6.1.65175 Beta*

- Добавлены упрощенный и традиционный китайские переводы 
- Добавлена функция приватного веб-серфинга Private Browsing 
- Добавлено многоуровневое расширение защиты
- Добавлена защита от хакеров (anti-hacking)
- Проактивная защита поддерживает Windows 8.1

*Новое в версии 4.4.3.62623*

- Добавлены голосовые подсказки (для португальцев)
- Добавлено руководство пользователя
- Улучшена защита загрузок
- Улучшен интерфейс инсталлятора
- Исправлена проблема сбоя при некоторых обстоятельствах


----------



## E100

*Baidu Antivirus 2.0.0.2418* на движке Касперского
http://dl1sw.baidu.com/client1/common/install/20426415068/Baidusd_Setup_2.0.0.2418.exe


----------



## tzrb

Baidu Antivirus 2014. Только плохо работает в сети, сетевое окружение недоступно


----------



## tzrb

Вышла версия 2.1 с движком Касперского http://anquan.baidu.com/shadu#sub_nav


----------



## tzrb

Обновил ссылку http://dl1sw.baidu.com/client1/common/install/25179588406/Baidusd_Setup_2.1.0.2625_Full.exe


----------



## tzrb

*Baidu Antivirus 5.0.1.80098 Beta* 
http://dl2.comss.ru/download/BavPro_Setup_260.exe
Новое в Baidu Antivirus 2015: 
_• Добавлено: Новый интерфейс. Интерфейс 2015 более упрощенный и удобный в использовании. 
• Добавлено: Очистка вредоносных плагинов, защита учетных записей на компьютере. 
• Добавлено: Traffic Monitor позволяет просматривать использование интернет-трафика в реальном времени. 
• Добавлено: 8 новых тем для интерфейса. 
• Улучшено: Мощное сканирование, более эффективное удаление особо опасных и распространенных угроз. 
• Улучшено: Мгновенное сканирование,оптимизированный движок быстрее, чем когда-либо. 
• Улучшено: Меньше установочный файл, размер уменьшен с 35 MB до 18 MB._


----------



## regist

Что последнее время наоборот проги с названием Baidu приходится антивирусными утилитами выносить . А пользователи понятия не имеют откуда они взялись.


----------



## E100

Baidu


regist написал(а):


> Что последнее время наоборот проги с названием Baidu приходится антивирусными утилитами выносить . А пользователи понятия не имеют откуда они взялись.


Тоже встречал такое, но кроме названия в них ничего похожего нет на антивирус установленного с официального сайта.


----------

